
What Really Caused the Implosion of the Occupy Movement–An Insider’s View - brianchu
http://www.alternet.org/occupy-wall-street/what-really-caused-implosion-occupy-movement-insiders-view
======
foldr
They bored each other to death, by the sound of it.

